# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمرات قانونية عربية

## مرفت السجان

مساء الخير جميعاً 

 من المهم لنا كقانونيين أن نكون على تواصل مستمر سواء بالحضور والاطلاع لأهم المؤتمرات
 والندوات القانونية العربية , فهل من الممكن لمن يعرف اسماء اهم المؤتمرات المستقبلية القادمة ان يرشدنا إلى أماكن اقامتها وموضوعاتها .

  شاكرة فضلكم جميعا

----------


## راشد البلوشي

السلام عليكم هل من اخبار عن المؤتمرات او الندوات التي تخص القانون الجنائي في الدول العربيه  
انا ابحث عن نفس الموضوع

----------


## المحامي جعفر مشوح

إلى كافة الأعضاء الرجاء من يستطيع أن يزودني بقائمة الدول الموقعة على اتفاقيات تسليم المجرمين مع دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة انتظر الرد السريع و شكرا"

----------

